

Ask HN: How are Heroku users preparing for possible hurricane AWS east outage? - aneth4


======
estromlund
See: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4715263>
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4715266>

------
aneth4
Heroku offers database replication to the west coast, but in my understanding,
the platform is all in the Virginia data center, so this would not mitigate.

